# PSE Chaos One 50LB bow ?



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i was getting the same bow but instead got the truth2 40-50 and me being the bow geek that i am i research everything there is to know about a bow when im interested and i haven't found a chaos in a draw weight over 50 lbs.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i haven't shot the chaos and i am a pse guy but the diamond razor edge goes from 29-60 lbs and from 19-29inch draw so there is tons of room to grow if i was getting a bow for a beginner the razor edge would be it


----------



## truth2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'll check out the other bows, I just liked the $289.00 price tag on the Chaos, but its good to look at others too.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

razors edge is only sold in package but only costs 330 bucks


----------



## PseArcheryGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

I shoot a Chaos also, 40-50 is the highest The next jump would be a Pse Stinger. Hope this helps!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

truth2 said:


> Thanks guys. I'll check out the other bows, I just liked the $289.00 price tag on the Chaos, but its good to look at others too.


50 lbs are max on the bow, but typically maxed out most are getting 52-53 lbs out of them. Dollar for Dollar its my favorite bow this year, we have sold a ton of them.


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

I agree with Steve and the others . Its an awesome lil bow.


----------

